# What to do after 12th?



## ritvij (Jan 17, 2012)

i am currently studying in 12th (ISC in UP) with PCM and computer as the subjects.
i want to develop a career in the it industry. shall i go for BCA or B Tech? My chemistry is damn weak. 
I had a thing for game development but there are virtually no good game programming schools in india. DSK Supinfogame, Pune just offers a certificate after 5 years of education. my father is against this as he says he wants me to get a degree first.
Anyone who has studied at DSK or knows anyone can please tell what job security would i get here? Any other colleges, courses for game programming?
Also for the B Tech course in CSE.. Is Symbiosis University, Pune a good choice??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 17, 2012)

I strongly suggest trying for abroad.

DigiPen is amongst the best institutes and if you can get in there, and are really into this, you can make it big.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 19, 2012)

I think having a background in programming and computer architecture helps a lot even for game development since you'd know to work around compiler bugs and issues.

Most of the game development schools focus more on the art and sound aspects, which is also good but you'd need to depend on someone else to tweak your front end and back end to add features.

I'd say you try for B.Tech, but a BCA + MCA should do fine as well. As such, game development scene in India is still nascent with most work revolving around outsourced sound and art production and some animations, so one cannot be sure if the knowledge of a B.Tech degree is really required there since outsourced work limits your flexibility in what you want to do with the assets.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 22, 2012)

If you really are interested in game programming etc., I would suggest the same as comp@ddict.

There are next to nil places/institutions in India, which are capable to make you a good game designer/programmer.


----------



## ritvij (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah! that's true as my research has yielded no results! 
Keeping the game programming aside BCA+MCA or B Tech in CS from a private college? I want B Tech but the thought of studying chemistry is scary! I have heard that BCA+MCA grads do not get good salaries? is it true? Its the work that matters to IT companies isn't it?
if i don't do B Tech and do BCA+MCA instead do i loose any particular knowledge.. i mean the course structures are nearly the same!
Has anyone done B tech in CS? Please tell me what i have to study if i pursue B Tech in CS.. i mean the level of phy chem and maths!

BTW, thanks to all for the instant replies!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just 1 or 2 semester depending on university. And chemistry paper in engineering is damn easy and fun to do. Need not worry. Try for IITs or NITs. Then count for the rest. The 4 years of engineering is the most enjoyable period of one's life. And be careful while choosing college. Some institutes are like jail. And if you join in some private college, ask someone if they give marks liberally. Trust me this matters a lot. If you have to survive in this rat race provided you are not an IITian.


----------



## devx (Jan 23, 2012)

Brother., good to see you'r post., a few year ago it was my career question and same interest as your  & now i'm pursuing B.C.A and IT Security(Ethical Haking) as interest/geek & passion., so as far as i know if you'r really interested in Programming or computers choose B.C.A., & B.E (CS / IT) is better but in terms of level & grade., but believe me i have lot of time to practice on languages., For me it's going to help me in networking too and that's my priority., and as scope only Talent matters & how much exceptional + innovative + technology aware you'r., nothing else huge college status is just a easy gateway for better job but of no use unless you update as very-very good., so if you'r interested in IT then you have options:-

-B.sc [CS/IT]
-B.C.A
-B.E [CS/IT]

And if want to go for game development., i strongly suggest for B.sc (Animation) from only highly recognized university like Manipal etc & no need to spend more on degree from abroad instead go for diploma or certification for game development from abroad & apply there itself., because at-last you have to show how much good you'r in development not the grade in degree.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2012)

I really doesn't matter whether you do B.Tech or BCA/MCA combo. Since, you will only be disappointed about the game development scenario in India, you can try to make indie games in your free time. This ensures that you have a little experience of game dev by the time you graduate, something you can use to spice your resume. There are various SDks to help accomplish this.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 23, 2012)

Before you get serious about game development,i suggest you read what game developers say about their profession.Also there is a lot to learn.You won't make it if you are not committed.It would be better if you join for b'tech in some good college for now.Later you can take a PG diploma in game dev. from some good college abroad.Also you can join the game dev. course offered by Gameinstitute.Check out their website to know more.This way you can learn the basics of game development along with your b.tech course.They also conduct online certification exams and if you get certified, it will be a great thing.

I am doing b'tech and learning game programming through gameinstitute btw.Their tutorials are great.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 23, 2012)

ritvij said:


> yeah! that's true as my research has yielded no results!
> Keeping the game programming aside BCA+MCA or B Tech in CS from a private college? I want B Tech but the thought of studying chemistry is scary! I have heard that BCA+MCA grads do not get good salaries? is it true? Its the work that matters to IT companies isn't it?
> if i don't do B Tech and do BCA+MCA instead do i loose any particular knowledge.. i mean the course structures are nearly the same!
> Has anyone done B tech in CS? Please tell me what i have to study if i pursue B Tech in CS.. i mean the level of phy chem and maths!
> ...


B.Tech. are the worst option if you really fear a particular subject.

I would suggest you the same as devx.


----------



## ritvij (Jan 24, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I really doesn't matter whether you do B.Tech or BCA/MCA combo. Since, you will only be disappointed about the game development scenario in India, you can try to make indie games in your free time. This ensures that you have a little experience of game dev by the time you graduate, something you can use to spice your resume. There are various SDks to help accomplish this.



what sdk's? please name a few!

@bubusam13- what level is it? is it like intermediate chem or tougher? please suggest few good colleges then! IIt ain't for me as i ain't have any interest in Chem and Math. Basic phy is OK! i am looking for private colleges then!

@neuron- thanks! i read about their experiences but if they are not committed its their issue! a man chooses his profession after analyzing his choices! i chose game dev! i will do it even after B Tech!



hjpotter92 said:


> B.Tech. are the worst option if you really fear a particular subject.
> 
> I would suggest you the same as devx.



thats what i think! but according to my dad B.Sc. has no value in the market and BCA+MCA is the last resort! he said that if i don't get b tech anywhere then to go for BCA! I will get B tech if i try but if i get backs there then that will be a problem there! Chemistry is the thing that i hate! 
my question what the hell will i do after learning chem in computers??

what happened to all my other posts??? i was posting all night but today they are gone!


----------



## Neuron (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't worry much about chemistry.Just manage to pass it.If you go for BSc or BCA you will have to take MSc or MCA as well to get a Btech equivalent.You will be wasting some precious years then.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 24, 2012)

ritvij said:


> what sdk's? please name a few!



There are many game development SDKs. You can try android game development with the Android SDK. If you know java, you can try it, its docs are pretty straight forward too. There are a number of institutions that train in Android development.

Also, take a look at this blog. It might interest you:

Taking Initiative: Bobby Anguelov's Blog


----------



## pramudit (Jan 24, 2012)

The tdf database was reverted back to as it was yesterday at 7pm...
So all post between 7pm to 12am have been deleted...
You can also check the announcement by ico...


----------



## ritvij (Jan 24, 2012)

ohhh! well someone told me that his friend was at symbiosis! i dont remember the name...
please revert back!


----------



## vipul2 (Jan 31, 2012)

i think you may go try BCA, because it is a good field for making career in IT sector.


----------

